# Geforce GTX 280 3-Wege-SLI abgelichtet



## Klutten (14. Juni 2008)

Bereits gestern gab es auf der PCGH-Main erste Hinweise auf die Leistungsfähigkeit der nächsten Geforce-Generation.

PCGH - News: Geforce GTX 280 3-Wege-SLI erzielt 21.350 Punkte im 3DMark Vantage

Hier sind nun die passenden Bilder eines normalen SLI-Gespanns, sowie eines Tripple-SLI-Setups, welche von der chinesischen Webseite pcinlife.com stammen. In dieser Pracht werden die neuen Karten leider die wenigsten Rechner unserer User schmücken. Schick anzusehen sind sie aber allemal.

Quelle: PCINLIFE


----------



## Player007 (14. Juni 2008)

Nice Nice 

Aber wenn ich die Stromstecker schon sehe ...
Da brauch man dann wirklich keine Heizung mehr 

Gruß


----------



## Imens0 (14. Juni 2008)

Wie sollen denn die beiden oberen Karten Luft bekommen?


----------



## Tremendous (14. Juni 2008)

Das gleiche habe ich mich auch als erstes gefragt!


----------



## der8auer (14. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön  Ich glaube ich weiß, was ich mir nach dem Bund gönne


----------



## push@max (14. Juni 2008)

Ziemlich beeindruckend die Fotos! Allerdings macht die Kühlung der 2 unteren Karten (wie mans sieht ) Sorgen. Man hat nun von dem hohen Verbrauch der Karte unter Last gehört und der Kühler scheint der selbe wie bei der 9800GTX zu sein.

Wenns da mal kein Temperatur Problem gibt.

Derjenige der so ein Problem hat, soll sich doch bitte dann nächste Woche hier melden...


----------



## Aerron (14. Juni 2008)

wer so viel Kohle hat um sich sollch ein System zu bauen der macht sich wahrscheinlich über die Kühlung keine gedanken .
 bibt ja sicherlich dann ne passende Wakü !


gruß Aerron


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Juni 2008)

Ja, da legs di nieda! 

Ganz ehrlich: Welcher (normale) Mensch braucht sowas? Ich kauf mir für den Preis lieber einen 42" Bildschirm oder einen Quadcore (Intel ) oder was weiß ich...

Und jetzt kommt die Weisheit des Tages: 



> Für *3-Wege-SLI* brauchst du die Karte *dreimal* - musst also den *dreifachen *Anschaffungspreis, den *dreifachen *Stromverbrauch und ein *3-Wege-SLI-fähiges *Mainboard haben.



Wenn ich mir das so ansehe...


----------



## push@max (16. Juni 2008)

Wenn man die Kohle hat und das restliche System bereits aus High End Komponeten besteht, inklusive großem Bildschirm, wieso nicht ?

Das ganze ist vergleichbar mit einem Auto. Man kann sich auch ein großes, schweres Auto mit viel Power irgendwie leisten, aber danach kommen halt die negativen Punkte, wie Super Plus tanken (1,60€ L) und Steuern und Versicherung.

Man mass also neben dem hohen Anschaffungspreis noch weiter ordentlich blechen, bei der GTX280 wäre das sicherlich der hohe Stromverbrauch, die Lautstärke und Abwärme.


----------

